# Has anyone actually got the incentive bonus?



## Imanuel (Dec 7, 2015)

I was wondering with the new incentive deals like accepting 90% and having 1.5 rides per hours giving you 16-20$ per hour extra. So ive been accepting 100% no matter what every ride so theres no way i wouldnt get the incentive deal and i wanna know is it possible to check on the app if i did? or will it tell me when i get paid? thanks guys


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

You won't know until your pay is finalized. Earliest Tue most times for me. It varies by market a bit.

But you say "extra". There's no extra, it will just add enough to make it come to that. So if the guarantee is $20 for instance you are guaranteed $20 per hour in fares. It's not added.

But it's also before uber's 20 %, 25 %or whatever you're paying. So $15 or $16 on actuality.

In my market the SRF is NOT included. So let's say you had 5 hours with $20 per hour guaranteed. You did $70 in gross fares (after SRF, before the % taken out). You would get an extra $30 MINUS Uber's cut. So at 20% you'd get $24.

Bear in mind that this is time ONLINE. And I'm assuming your market does average per hour over each incentive period.


----------



## spacejesus (Dec 17, 2015)

Mine is showing up on my pay statement already. I milked it and did multiple short rides then hid from pings for hours.


----------



## Imanuel (Dec 7, 2015)

omg wow ! okay so what my new method was just accept every ride no matter what i worked from 5pm - 12 am so 7 hours and i did 16 rides with 100% acceptance rate is that the right way to do it? i appreciate the replies guys im trying to figure out this hustle shit with the beautiful fun cuts...


----------



## Alex1967 (Dec 11, 2015)

spacejesus said:


> Mine is showing up on my pay statement already. I milked it and did multiple short rides then hid from pings for hours.


How do you get to that page in the app? mine looks totally different...and it doesn't show anything from the "hourly guarantee"


----------



## spacejesus (Dec 17, 2015)

Alex1967 said:


> How do you get to that page in the app? mine looks totally different...and it doesn't show anything from the "hourly guarantee"


If you log in online not in the app and click under summery and trip there will be an option to generate that weeks pay statement.


----------



## Alex1967 (Dec 11, 2015)

spacejesus said:


> If you log in online not in the app and click under summery and trip there will be an option to generate that weeks pay statement.


Thank you. 
I did log in on my computer and generated the statement....and there's nothing in regard of the hourly guarantee,...and yes I did received the email promising the $16-20 per hour.

I drove about 40 hours last week, and I maintained the acceptance rate required so I'm pretty sure at least few hours fell under the guarantee.... weird.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Let's keep terminology correct here. On this thread, we're talking about guarantees, not incentives. Incentives are what they pay drivers to refer more drivers, or to provide promo codes to new riders.

Remember, that the guarantees are based on GROSS income, not NET. So if you have a $20/hr guarantee, you're only gonna get $16 if you meet all the requirements (1.5 rides/hr, 90% acceptance, etc).


----------



## Imanuel (Dec 7, 2015)

this makes no sense i went where you guys told me to i had 100% acceptance rate i drove 7 hours and had 16 rides how is that possible... i got absolutely nothing extra just my straight up pay... im pissed off what am i doing wrong


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Imanuel said:


> this makes no sense i went where you guys told me to i had 100% acceptance rate i drove 7 hours and had 16 rides how is that possible... i got absolutely nothing extra just my straight up pay... im pissed off what am i doing wrong


If you go to "payment statements" does it say "in progress" like mine does? If so, just wait.


----------



## Imanuel (Dec 7, 2015)

no it doesnt i checked on my phone should i check online? and mine looks like a completely different outline


----------



## Imanuel (Dec 7, 2015)

umm is it possible because in my email it says "ventura county rates and incentives in ventura county" i live 2 exits from the line that ends los angeles county and starts ventura county and this whole time i was accepting 100% in downtown LA area do you think that maybe the reason? so because i live in ventura county i have to work in ventura only to get those guarantees?? wtf is going on im really pissed right now ventura hardly has calls...


update found 2 emailes 1 showing the new rates for ventura and 1 showing new rates in LA and both had the different incentive bonuses written on them so i dont understand still...


----------



## Alex1967 (Dec 11, 2015)

My pay statement is in progress .. nothing from last week shows yet.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

C


Imanuel said:


> no it doesnt i checked on my phone should i check online? and mine looks like a completely different outline


Check online not the app but you can do it from your phone. Go to payment statements. They don't do everyone's at once. It also depends if you've taken trips this week or not.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

how long does it take to show up, i havent seen anything right after the trips on the same day, when can you see what they added, hope this is not another scam by uber, this is really good if its true, i got the email but have seen no extra money even though for 1 hour i only got like 8 bucks in fares with 2 trips.


----------



## jdjd (Jan 19, 2016)

You can find the notes on App under EARNINGS tab > Pay Statements. The whole thing is pretty much weak sauce, since if you are logged in for all those time, the chances are that your "gross" earning will exceed the guarantee rate. I think this is a strategy by UBER to keep drivers off LYFT.


----------



## jdjd (Jan 19, 2016)

p.s. per one of the UBER rep, during the weekend, the acceptance rate needs to be 90% for the entire weekend, otherwise the Earning Guarantee for any Incentive period (that is what the rep calls it) during that weekend would not apply


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

it goes by day not by the hour, so if you have a bad hour but make alot the next hour you aint getting squat


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dnlbaboof said:


> how long does it take to show up, i havent seen anything right after the trips on the same day, when can you see what they added, hope this is not another scam by uber, this is really good if its true, i got the email but have seen no extra money even though for 1 hour i only got like 8 bucks in fares with 2 trips.


Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday. It's very random. Uber just started all these new guarantees and are probably behind and ****ing half of them up.

Until you have a final pay statement saying you didn't qualify for x period...blah blah blah they're not finished yet. I've had a week of guarantees show up bit by bit one random period at a time.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I got $45 in guarantees for last week. Didn't get the notice until 10:01 PM Monday. You won't see it until you get your email that says its been processed.


----------



## Alex1967 (Dec 11, 2015)

Got $50 from last week hourly guarantee ... Not bad, but the rates cuts are still very noticeable


----------



## Imanuel (Dec 7, 2015)

Ok guys so I went and complained to uber because that's part of our job lol... To get shit done you have to email uber 3-5 times a week average due to all the bs that comes with it, they sent it to a "second level" to check because it looked like I was right, they fixed it now added 40$ to it I guess I didn't understand this shit I'm dumb.... I thought we were getting an EXTRA 15$ an hour on top of what we made derp how foolish could I be why would uber ever do that lol... There was one day I made more in the 8 hours than I did from the 8 x 16$ guarantee so I got nothing extra lol still it's pretty good way to get guarantee though, but what sucks is over all were all still limited by time because of the new cuts to make 200-300$ a day like it was possible last year


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

spacejesus said:


> Mine is showing up on my pay statement already. I milked it and did multiple short rides then hid from pings for hours.


Wait you made only $193 for nearly 30 hours a week and that's WITH the guarantees???? Delete your app...immediately!


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

jdjd said:


> You can find the notes on App under EARNINGS tab > Pay Statements. The whole thing is pretty much weak sauce, since if you are logged in for all those time, the chances are that your "gross" earning will exceed the guarantee rate. I think this is a strategy by UBER to keep drivers off LYFT.
> 
> View attachment 24362
> View attachment 24363


Lyft cut rates too but at least their guarantees make sense.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Do you guys know when the actual incentive pay shows up in "estimated payout"? I did the 10 rides $50 bonus thing and I dont see it yet.


----------

